# HELP: Buying/Renting a bar in Thailand



## dlm5star

Hi everyone, great site and i'm hoping to get some help and info from you good people on here, maybe some of you have already done this (or been asked about it a million times).

I'm Dave, 32 from England, after travelling South-East Asia for the last six months i've decided i'd really like to live in Thailand and possibly rent/buy a bar...thinking about Pattaya.

Does anyone know how to to this or can someone give me some advice/point me in the best direction for going about doing this?

I've seen Pattaya has many many bars and also seen alot of them empty from my time there so i understand it may be hard.
I'm not looking for a massive profit, just the sun, beer, party, and lifestyle that comes with it i suppose.

Any help would be greatly appriciated as like i said before, i'm sure there's been many people over the years asking the exact same question.

Many Thanks!
Dave


----------



## cnx_bruce

Hi Dave
Running a bar is one of the more common Thai expat fantasies, so yes you will read plenty of stories (mostly sad) bout people going along this path. The other people I know (only 1 person i think) who has made money this way had strong food and beverage experience and a lot of self-discipline. The rest just lose money ... pay too much for everything, drink the 'profits' (helped by temp. friends), get robbed by staff, etc etc. The consensus seems to be that you will last longer and be happier (both in Thailand and generally) if you put your funds in a safe term-deposit account and sit at someone else's bar and watch them lose money. Good luck anyway.


----------



## dlm5star

Many thanks for the advice.
I've been reading some horror stories online, looks like many people have the same stories as what you said. seems like there's not much hope going along this path unless i really want to lose pretty much everything.

I think maybe being realistic and finding a job in Thailand is a safer option...like you said, sit at someone elses bar and watch them lose money.

Anyone want to give me a job? lol


----------



## steiner

Some bars in a good location are very profitable.You need to get some good information from someone with knowledge of working in a Pattaya bar.Maybe team up with one of the ladies who work " front of bar" on a 50/50 basis although you will probably be required to supply 99 % of the capital.Definately high risk .


----------



## Bopc1996

I knew a number of expats both in Pataya and Phuket that tried the bar game. Most lasted less than a year and all lost money.Might be fun if you do not need the income and can afford to lose the money.


----------



## somchit-srimoon

Yes do get a job and watch others loose money. I know a few people that do make a good living, owning and running bars in Thailand but they never drink in their own place and work very hard for the money they make. Sadly most bars are sold to people that end up being their own best customers till the bar closes for good or they find another dreamer to buy it normally for far less than they have in it.


----------

